# Christmas Themed Game



## AyeCantSeeYou

Anyone interested in one? 

Just gauging interest for now.


----------



## deltex1

How did that get here?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

deltex1 said:


> How did that get here?



You tell me. LOL


----------



## House

/in


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can replace if the game happens and you need a replacement. 

Otherwise, I'm taking a brief break for a couple months or so before joining any games here.


----------



## Josh_B

I want to be the bird that doesn't fly.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> I want to be the bird that doesn't fly.



You want to be the puffin?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be the bird that doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be the puffin?
Click to expand...


Puffins fly, Doc E. He will have to be a kiwi or a penguin.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be the bird that doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be the puffin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puffins fly, Doc E. He will have to be a kiwi or a penguin.
Click to expand...

Or a turkey.

Or an ostrich.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wild turkey's fly. It's those overweight ones they butcher for human consumption that can't.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wild turkey's fly. It's those overweight ones they butcher for human consumption that can't.



Exactly.


----------



## Grandma

/in, 
but will need an extension for Xmas week into New Year's.​


----------



## Avatar4321

depends on my schedule


----------



## Avatar4321

depends on my schedule


----------



## Josh_B




----------



## Josh_B

The misfit swimming bird that gets murdered.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL, That's freaking hilarious!!


----------



## Josh_B




----------



## Wolfsister77

Use this as a theme, LOL.





Or this:


----------



## Josh_B

If santa is in this game. I am going to automatically think he's a serial killer.


----------



## FA_Q2

always interested.
The theme is largely irrelevant to me. Just have to deal with the holidays for the next iteration. There are going to be absences much the same as this last Halloween game. I think that thanksgiving has a lot to do with the latest participation in that game.


----------



## Grandma

But Thansgiving isn't until next Thursday.


----------



## Wake

I want to.

Will see how my work schedule is.

If things level-out, I'll likely join. Depends on when the game's slated.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> But Thansgiving isn't until next Thursday.


And people go on vacation and have other priorities during this time.
I know I am out of state. I imagine that others are as well. Then there is planning for those that are seeing family or having many guests over. Generally, this time of year sees a lot of extra things that get in the way of life let alone a message board game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would be more likely to sign up as an active player after the Holiday season in January than now for any game. I can still replace as needed but I don't want to commit to more than that right now. Especially considering all the bitching I've been doing about only signing up if you can be active and post.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Thansgiving isn't until next Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> And people go on vacation and have other priorities during this time.
> I know I am out of state. I imagine that others are as well. Then there is planning for those that are seeing family or having many guests over. Generally, this time of year sees a lot of extra things that get in the way of life let alone a message board game.
Click to expand...


Meh, there are lots of holiday or vacation periods - Xmas, Thanksgiving, Easter, Spring Break, all summer long, July 4 and Labor Day, weddings and anniversaries, not to count flu season.
Day phases can be extended to accommodate periods of mass absence.

_And the board's acting wonky again._


----------



## Josh_B

I vote that we keep putting up Christmas pictures and link them to mafia roles. Here's the Cop


----------



## Josh_B

I found the jail keeper.


----------



## Wolfsister77

A SK, a cop, and a jailkeeper.

Better start searching for some good scum PR's!!


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> I found the jail keeper.


Ken is gonna be pissed.


----------

